
Ask HN: Working in product company allocated techdebt or unittesting what to do? - throwthisaway55
I&#x27;m working in product based company and I see there are lots of open back logs items in bucket still I am assigned with technical debt and unit testing stories only. Seeking suggestions for what to do?
======
cimmanom
How long have you been at this company?

